# Any other Aloette girls out there?



## eposton (Oct 5, 2005)

I am a true Aloette girl...(no I do not sell it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but I am a true believer.  It have been using the complete line for about 6 months and truely have found something that works....scary huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though the products are pricey in the cataloug or online, if you wait for the Aloette weekends on Shop at Home, you can get some really good deals....

Any other Aloette girls out there?


----------



## user3 (Oct 7, 2005)

Right here! This is my #1 skincare line! I couldn't live without a few of the products! I have only tried very little but I love what I have tried.
I actually got the intro kit to start selling but never started. When I moved I ditched the info thinking I wouldn't need it and now I wish I had kept it! After trying a few more of their products I am in love!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered a few more and can't wait to try the self-tanner!


----------



## eposton (Oct 7, 2005)

I have just about everything just waiting to try the age defiance but I am waiting for the aloette weekend on shop at home


----------



## user3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eposton* 
_I have just about everything just waiting to try the age defiance but I am waiting for the aloette weekend on shop at home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you know when the Aloette weekend is? I need to save up so I shop!
have you tried any of the makeup?


----------

